# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  Component برای ساخت گزارش

## marandi

سلام
Component خوبی برای ساخت Report در dotNet سراغ ندارید که بشه اون رو از تهران خریداری کرد. (یا دانلود کرد) --- (Professional Version + Serial)
البته به خوبی Report Sharp-Shooter یا ActiveReports.


با تشکر
مرندی

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام . 
چرا از کریستال ریپورت دات نت استفاده نمیکنید ؟

----------


## marandi

> سلام . 
> چرا از کریستال ریپورت دات نت استفاده نمیکنید ؟


سلام
شاید عادت به کار کردن با ورژن های قبلی ActiveReport (در VB) و بهره بردن از بسیاری امکانات از قبیل سرعت مطلوب ، مدیریت ساده روی Bind اطلاعت ، ظاهری آراسته ، قابلیت کنترل صفحات (برای تهیه صفحات جدید خارج از Loop داده) و ... باشه.

با تشکر 
مرندی

----------


## sh

شما هر امکانی رو که بخواهید در عین سادگی در کریستال رپورت دارید و بهتره در برنامه نویسی تا جائی که ممکنه از عناصر داخلی بهره ببری تا همه در همه جا صرفا با نصب VS.NET همه ابزار ها در اختایرتون باشه

----------

